# I seemed to have changed to Classic skin overnight



## summerdays (1 Nov 2010)

I logged in this morning and found myself on Classic ... and I can't work out how to get back to what ever I was on... has anything happened overnight to change me? Was I previously on Cleancut?

I'm making all sorts of mistakes like marking everything as read by the looks somehow due to the different layout.


----------



## yello (1 Nov 2010)

It happened to me too.

The drop down box to change it is bottom left.


----------



## summerdays (1 Nov 2010)

But I can't find Cleancut?


----------



## Shaun (1 Nov 2010)

My fault. I updated the forum software last night and installed the latest version of Cleancut, but forgot to enable it.

You should be able to select it now.

Cheers,
Shaun


----------



## summerdays (1 Nov 2010)

Bliss... thank you very much


----------

